# Tfi Friday



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

Have good day and it's a Seiko SKX171 for me today :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Blasted RLT 15 -IT A FRIDAY JUNGLE OUT THERE


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

of to bed soon so its this tonight, nicked pic


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

prs-14 on my new black maratac nato....great combo


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Chrono Avenger


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Just off to bed, wearing this...

*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels.*


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Zeno today:










Cheers


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

This still..........


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

just dropped in to catch up and to say thanks for all the support meant alot reading that this week ,had the results back today and not good news sadly .

anyway happy wedding anniversary for today stu 10 yrs tell me youre secret .

my birthday today i cant even remember how old i am anymore so i take it im old .

anway starting off with this for friday










then out for a meal in the evening so probably this










i have an ecozilla waiting for me at my brothers house but i cant bring myself to get even remotely excited or even look at it at the moment -stupid really.

anyway just to say thanks guys for the support means alot .

jason.


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

rousey said:


> Have good day and it's a Seiko SKX171 for me today :tongue2:


And it's Goodnight from me and my partner for today - Hanny - Goodnight :closedeyes: :closedeyes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Something green for me today. Sub LV...


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Something a little plain and simple for me today.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one...


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

DA37 today - have a good weekend everyone.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

fishing today so this one for me


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Wearing my Panerai today with a new arrival, a new Almond strap from 'Toshi'. really pleased with the quality and how the watch looks.(thanks Rich)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm wearing this Adina today. I got it from JonW ages ago, stuck in the "to do" pile, dug it out last year & sent it off to get an estimate for repair - which turned out to be more than I was prepared to pay at the time so I stuck it back in the "to do" pile again!! On new years day I bought what I thought was a nice vintage diver from Ebay, this duly arrived & turned out to be a pile of pooh (you win some, you lose some!) but it was working ok & did have a nice ETA movement in it - part of which I've used to repair the Adina  I've also used the hands from the donor watch (a make called Dogma???) as the orange paint started peeling from the Adina hands when I removed them. I polished the crystal with brasso but it could really do with polywatching & cleaned out umpteen years worth of gunk & dead skin from under the bezel :yucky: The bracelet's from the Dogma too & is very flexible (a bit worn out I suppose) but very comfortable because of that 

I'm sure it still needs servicing/repairing but here it is in all its glory - it's lost a minute or so in the last 24 hours which isn't too bad for a vintage watch that's obviouly been worn many, many, many times.

Things to do still: I'd like to get a better bezel insert for it, not a new one as that wouldn't sit right with the battered/used look that the watch has but one that's a bit brighter & not as faded. The crown only screws down half a turn so that could do with being looked at too 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This so far:










Waiting for the postman, though, so will be changing...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Seamaster today


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

Certina today...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

PRS 5


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

TF Indeed :tongue2:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

My 007 today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Christmas present Steinhart LeMans GT  :










all the best

Jan


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

SD on this cold day










HAGWE


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Alexus said:


>


Now _that's_ what I call taking the Friday thread seriously :notworthy:

I'm starting off the day with a little number from 1973


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

ditchdiger said:


> prs-14 on my new black maratac nato....great combo


Loving that one ditchdiger.

Where did you find the Maratac?


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Amphibia for me today.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A large % of divers so far today  James, that Tissot is very nice, I wish they would use that old logo font on all their watches.

Today.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

After several weeks house renovation with my Casio ProTrek I'm back on mechanical with my IWC 3536ti - loving it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Jules Jurgensen for me


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm wearing this Adina today. I got it from JonW ages ago, stuck in the "to do" pile, dug it out last year & sent it off to get an estimate for repair - which turned out to be more than I was prepared to pay at the time so I stuck it back in the "to do" pile again!! On new years day I bought what I thought was a nice vintage diver from Ebay, this duly arrived & turned out to be a pile of pooh (you win some, you lose some!) but it was working ok & did have a nice ETA movement in it - part of which I've used to repair the Adina  I've also used the hands from the donor watch (a make called Dogma???) as the orange paint started peeling from the Adina hands when I removed them. I polished the crystal with brasso but it could really do with polywatching & cleaned out umpteen years worth of gunk & dead skin from under the bezel :yucky: The bracelet's from the Dogma too & is very flexible (a bit worn out I suppose) but very comfortable because of that
> 
> I'm sure it still needs servicing/repairing but here it is in all its glory - it's lost a minute or so in the last 24 hours which isn't too bad for a vintage watch that's obviouly been worn many, many, many times.
> 
> ...


Fan-bloody-tastic Paul! 

Its great to see it again and running too. Its a great looker and im pleased youve done it up. Congrats on a job well done mate!

This one for me... a new one, just landed...Seiko 600m SQ


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just had to put a battery in this, ias it seems to be one of those days where nothing seems to be going right :cry2:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

JHM said:


> Christmas present Steinhart LeMans GT  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness! 

Later,

William


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

minkle said:


>


Mike - That's a great photo, but which one are you wearing


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Behave!

Ive swapped now :tongue2:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

....my new ARNEX!


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

MarkF said:


> A large % of divers so far today :eek


Well, they do forecast rain for Monday. :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

salmonia said:


> ....my new ARNEX!


Very nice, where did you get that from?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

The one on top...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi black leather*










...I think. :huh:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> The one on top...
> 
> *Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi black leather*
> 
> ...


I think I like the bottom one better myself


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started with the Longines










and JLC tonight


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

PhilM said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > The one on top...
> ...


Nah! you crazy Phil, clearly the top is best better!! :lol:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Parabola said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > SharkBike said:
> ...


Sorry, but I agree with Phil, bottom one is better.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Omega Aqua Terra* for me today 

This arrived yesterday, I've not decided yet whether it's going to stay


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I see that it did not take long for "The one" to fail to satisfy your lust  That is my favourite Omega.



Ricster said:


> *Omega Aqua Terra* for me today
> 
> This arrived yesterday, I've not decided yet whether it's going to stay


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Seamaster with a superb Toshi strap.

Bertrand


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

MarkF said:


> I see that it did not take long for "The one" to fail to satisfy your lust  That is my favourite Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What can I say Mark, I'm weak 

I do love the Sinn Arktis but when I saw this come up on the forum I couldn't resist.

I did even think I'd have to sell the Sinn to get this but I managed to shuffle a few things around and now I have both.

I'm not sure yet if it's for me :frusty:

I guess there is no cure after all :sadwalk:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Filterlab said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > PhilM said:
> ...


You two are crazy


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > Parabola said:
> ...


Yes, but at least we know our own minds. :lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Yet again..........


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

this today


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bit of chavvie bling bling for the review meetings today - nice to be home early after huge hours this week in preparation










changed into scruffies now so its this for the rest of the weekend.










vintage all next week to go with brown suit.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

this one


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheap , cheap and one of my favourites today.

Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

decided to change over to this....


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

It's about time it was Friday. Feels like this week took a month to get through.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Toshi said:


> decided to change over to this....


Yum yum yum yum yum :tongue2:

Oris TT1 for me, but still no picture of it I'm afraid. Yes, yes, I'll get my coat :sadwalk:


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

Been a while since I posted but still wear this most of the time.

CWC Diver non date










Jon


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Had to destroy the Carbon strap that came with this MM SUB to put the Toshi on. Later I found out it was a spring bar inside a tube :wallbash:  Lots of dust etc.


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

New arrival this morning, so q&d phone-pics only I'm afraid. Longines Hydroconquest (larger 41mm version). Nice watch and quite slim for a 300m WR diver.



















HAGWE all.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

pinkwindmill said:


> New arrival this morning, so q&d phone-pics only I'm afraid. Longines Hydroconquest (larger 41mm version). Nice watch and quite slim for a 300m WR diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I _do_ like those Guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Ventura said:


> Had to destroy the Carbon strap that came with this MM SUB to put the Toshi on.


Hate you :tongue2:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I was thinking of getting a dark brown strap, but I think the black is fine. :lol:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Tissot PRS516 chrono today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This:



















Mark


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Had this on all week.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

3rd change for the day :tongue2:


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Popping down the shops in a moment so will pop on my MM with one of those gorgeous Toshi straps! Must order another one for my 007.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

PhilM said:


> 3rd change for the day :tongue2:


Have the changes helped your day get any better, Phil?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

No but the :beer: will

BTW Thanks for asking Rich


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Seiko SNZF49K1 aka the Monster-Lite


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> Amphibia for me today.


That looks great.

Is it new? Where did you get it?

I kept meaning to get one for ages but something else always came up.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Parabola said:


> Seiko SNZF49K1 aka the Monster-Lite


still without pictures?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Back from fishing ,clubbing later with this on


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

chocko said:


> Back from fishing ,clubbing later with this on


Details on the watch!??????


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Great looking watch Toshi, I'm sure I used to own something similar with a yellow dial when I around 12 or 13...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

minkle said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > Back from fishing ,clubbing later with this on
> ...


 h34r: He'll probably club them to death with that :wink2:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Amphibia for me today.
> ...


I got it new from ebay seller *stomanek*

I just had a look at his ebay shop and he has similar but none left like this one.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > Seiko SNZF49K1 aka the Monster-Lite
> ...


Yeah I know check the photography forumforwhy... Damn computer doesn't seem to like cameras anymore!!


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Found this D case I got from Jon tucked away and have been wearing it wearing it for most of this week.










Coolest bracelet I have ever seen


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Steve said:


> I got it new from ebay seller *stomanek*


Cheers :thumbsup:

I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## birdie (Dec 22, 2008)

this during the day but will change to thi for the evening.










sublime to ridiculous


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

minkle said:


> chocko said:
> 
> 
> > Back from fishing ,clubbing later with this on
> ...


Back from clubbing details to follow (head is thumping)







:music: unk: :sleep1:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > chocko said:
> ...


SEIKO Frequency :dj:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Cheers, interesting


----------

